# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Boyfriend & girlfriend avatars, Invisible Girlfriend LLC, St. Louis, Missouri, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Invisible Girlfriend LLC

----------


## Airicist

Invisible Girlfriend: Bob's Story 

 Published on Apr 14, 2014




> Texts, photos, gifts and more: Invisible Girlfriend gives you a story your friends and family will believe.

----------


## Airicist

Forget Roses! Buy an Invisible Boyfriend (or Girlfriend) for Valentine's Day 

Published on Feb 4, 2015




> For just $24.99 a month, you can have the boyfriend or girlfriend of your dreams! ...In a way. A company is offering the texting and love-note services of a real person, whose identity and story you create. Is this the way to get your pesky older relatives off your back over being single? Kim Horcher discusses with special guest, Ashley Esqueda ( Host of Tomorrow Daily, Senior Editor of CNET)!

----------

